# 2010 Norco Vixa



## Brodiegrrl (Jan 12, 2004)

If anyone is looking for a female specific free ride bike check out the Norco Vixa!

Here is a preview:
https://nsmb.com/3585-gear-shots-60-norco-race-face-chromag/

Comes in XS, S and Medium. I'm 5'9" and ride the Medium.

once I get some more days on it on the Shore and Whistler Bike Park I'll have more info for you!
























Norco Vixa Gear Shot - NSMB.com from Lee Lau on Vimeo.


----------



## Brodiegrrl (Jan 12, 2004)

That's one of the lower trails on Mt. Fromme, North Vancouver. 

First picture is on Griffen, Second pic is on floppy bunny. 

Bike park isn't open yet!


----------



## Brodiegrrl (Jan 12, 2004)

Today was going to be a ski day... one run later on icy groomers we decided it was time to go for a ride!

Took the Vixa out on KMTM. This is a tough little trail with short climbing bursts, lots of technical bits and some fun rock faces at the end.






Norco Vixa on Kill Me Thrill Me Whistler from Lee Lau on Vimeo.

New Trail head sign!










This is a great trail for a quick rip.










and its in great shape!


----------



## Brodiegrrl (Jan 12, 2004)

once the skies cleared it was time to go for a ride!

Today we climbed the switchback trail in pemberton to the access road to get to Creampuff.

Classic Pemberton singletrack. Video is long cause the trail is so good!






Norco Vixa on Happy Trail and Cream Puff, Pemberton from Lee Lau on Vimeo.

Happy Trail Climb









View from Creampuff!


----------



## jewels (Mar 17, 2004)

absolutely killer video sharon :thumbsup: I've always wanted to see what KMTM looked like, looks techy and tough but now after seeing a bit of it, it's on my bucket-list of to do trails! And that happy trail/cream puff video...woah, those are some narrow rock rollers. Looks like so much fun. Nice riding and thanks for sharing the stoke.


----------



## Brodiegrrl (Jan 12, 2004)

More Vixa Pics - Seeing how it does in the bike. Ya, it works!

Angry Pirate









Schleyer


















Slimy Devils Club









Heading back to the lifts! 









Lent it to a friend to see how it does on the big GLC drop ( i have some issues with this drop...)









Seems ok!


----------



## Brodiegrrl (Jan 12, 2004)

Stripes said:


> Awesome pics from the Park  I'm sooo jealous.
> 
> Is that the drop you can see from the botton of the lifts, or a different drop? Angry Pirate looks sick, and I'm bummed I didn't get to ride it last year. Not sure I was ready for the other two (Scheleyer and Devil's Club).


That's the big glc drop.

Devils club isn't bad. Just don't ride it when its wet! Angry Pirate is awesome.


----------



## ikkin (Jul 17, 2008)

just got back from Whistler Bike Park, where I was able to spend a couple days demo-ing the Vixa. Thought I'd share my impressions to help anyone considering this bike. 

Rider: 5'3'', 125, short (28" inseam), advanced intermediate....learning to jump and do small drops, but no major hucking, moderately fast speeds. I'm athletic and strong but this was my first time in a DH bike park. I usually ride an XS Titus Motolite. 

Sooo..the (size small) Vixa was a super fun little bike. The reach was great, although I still had absolutely no clearance and was basically sitting on the top tube with my feet on the ground. The six inch travel Vixa feels significantly more plush, stiff, and confidence inspiring than my 5 inch travel Motolite. The bike I rode was (unfortunately) decked out in heavy Saint components, which (imho) isn't the best idea on a women's bike, so I didn't fully feel the benefit of a lightweight spec, but I also didn't find myself overly tired after riding for nearly 6 hours. It was easy to push around and (wo)man-handle. 

I'd say the Vixa is a super fun All-mountain freeride filly. It LOVES to jump and play. In fact, I'd describe it as just that: playful. It isn't a super plush DH bike, but it handled the gnarlier Whistler trails (like Angry Pirate above) pretty well. I did find myself jolted around a bit more than I was on my friend's 8-inch Orange Strange, but the bottom line is the Vixa was capable enough to get me through those trails just fine. 

The Vixa, however, absolutely shined on the jumpy trails like A-line and Crank It Up and Dirt Merchant. It practically jumps itself, and it is really, really, really fun to flick around. It's a nimble, responsive bike, but super stable at the same time. I LOVED riding the jumpy trails on the Vixa. 

Had a great time on that bike. Can't say how it pedals because we were riding the lifts, but it seems like it would be okay. I think it would be a great one-and-only bike for a progressing woman who occasionally hits lift-served but mostly rides freeride trails like Galbraith or the North Shore. 

Hope this helps! Highly recommend trying one- they're really fun!


----------



## Brodiegrrl (Jan 12, 2004)

Good assessment. 

Yes its a very quick nimble bike. Not bad of a climber but you do feel the weight and active suspension. It definitely shines at a certain speed.

Did you get the bike from Fanatico? 

The bike comes with 2.35 kenda nevegals which are good on most whistler trails, but I felt the bike was under gunned on the whistler fast technical trails. 

The brakes that come on the bike are lower end Shimano so if you had Saints then I'm sure they were much better. The OEM brakes lost their modulation on the more sustained longer runs. 

With bigger tires, better brakes and a nicer shock this bike would be a great park bike. 

As is its good on slower technical trails.


----------



## Sades (Oct 27, 2007)

Sweet videos and pics. I was wondering if the Medium would be large enough for me at 5'11"? I am definitely proportioned like a women, long legs, short torso, and think a woman's frame could be beneficial. Right now I ride a medium Prophet, and a Large IronHorse 6 point (my husbands) and both feel pretty good to me. I'm thinking the Vixa might be a good option for me. I would like something a little larger than my prophet for my next bike.


----------



## Brodiegrrl (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm 5'9" and it fits me. 

The important thing is the theoretical top tube. The Medium Vixa is 22.4in. 

You can play with this with different stems.


----------



## mtb_chick (Jul 16, 2009)

Brodiegrrl said:


> Devils club isn't bad. Just don't ride it when its wet! Angry Pirate is awesome.


Ha. It's _ALWAYS_ wet!!


----------



## Sades (Oct 27, 2007)

thanks Brodiegirl, I realize I can go with a longer stem, I think I will have to give it a test ride sometime and see how it feels. What does the medium weigh?


----------



## Brodiegrrl (Jan 12, 2004)

Sades said:


> thanks Brodiegirl, I realize I can go with a longer stem, I think I will have to give it a test ride sometime and see how it feels. What does the medium weigh?


37lbs!


----------



## Sades (Oct 27, 2007)

You must feel that on the climbs! Looks like a fun ride for lift assist trails though.


----------



## Brodiegrrl (Jan 12, 2004)

Sades said:


> You must feel that on the climbs! Looks like a fun ride for lift assist trails though.


Yes you do!

Which is why I think it would be a good second bike for more freeride/bike park trails to compliment your lighter xc bike.


----------

